# World of Warcraft CD not loading



## Jak1120 (Jan 7, 2008)

Brand new World of Warcraft CD is not loading successfully on new Vista computer. We tried several times and get a message stating: "The file "C:\World of Warcraft.temp\Data.temp\enUS.temp\Interface.temp could not be remaned to C:\World of Warcraft.temp\Data.temp\enUS.temp\Interface. (ConflictManager:ResolveConflicts/1).

Any help would be greatly appreciated....


----------

